# safe house



## Mihály

Helló!
Arra az angol kifejezésre keresek magyar megfelelőt, hogy safe house.
A Wikipédia megmagyarázza, mit jelent: In law enforcement jargon and intelligence jargon, a *safe house* is a secure location, suitable for hiding witnesses, agents or other persons perceived as being in danger. (Kb.: egy biztonságos hely, ahova elszállítanak valakit, akiről úgy hiszik, veszélyben van.)
A szövegben is, ahol találkoztam vele, ebben az értelemben szerepel.
Tud valaki rá egy jó kis magyar szót?
Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály!

Már megint ráakadtál egy jó kis problémára.
Semmi biztosat nem tudok ezzel kapcsolatban, de nem lepne meg, ha csak "biztonságos hely" lenne a neve. 
Még arra sincs ötletem, hogy "hivatalosan" hol lehetne utánanézni - hacsak nem az ilyen témájú filmekben, de az sem lenne könnyű.
P.S. Első keresésre (http://www.securifocus.com/portal.php?pagename=hir_obs_reszlet&&i=7912) ezt találtam (_tanúvédelem_ alatt keresgélve, lila kiemelés tőlem):
Mód van egyszerű névcserére, ideiglenesen titkos helyre szállításra, vagy ... Ha véglegesen megváltoztatja a rendőrség valakinek a személyazonosságát, és nincs mód a magyarországi biztonságos elhelyezésére, nemzetközi megállapodások keretében...


----------



## Mihály

Kösz szépen a segítséget!
Végül hasonlót írtam én is: rejtekhely. A szövegben egy föld alatti mozgalom titkos helyeiről van szó, és szerencsére ez a megoldás beleillett a szövegbe. (A kis nehézséget a safe houses, tehát a többes szám okozta, de ezzel a megoldással ez is megoldódott.)


----------



## Zsanna

Sajnos, nem volt sok mit...  Te találtad meg az igazit.
A _rejtekhely_ még jobban is hangzik, és biztos könnyebb is a használata.


----------



## Akitlosz

Az én javaslatom:

Búvóhely.


----------



## Akitlosz

A rejtëkhelyën inkább tárgyakat, kincseket szoktak rejtëgetni nëm embërëket. Azokat bújtatni szokták, ezért búvóhely.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem a rejtekhelyen _elrejtenek_ valakit (mert ebben az esetben személyről van szó) azért, hogy ne találhassák meg azok, akik üldözik/el akarják kapni. 
A búvóhelyre pedig a menekülő megy és nem is föltétlen azért, mert őt üldözik személyesen, csak vmi (általános) veszedelem elől. (Ld. a háború alatt a bombázások elől az emberek a búvóhelyre mentek - aminek óvóhely volt a hivatalos neve.)

Rejteni valami értéket rejtünk egy másik ember elől, bújni pedig mi bújunk valahova félelmünkben.


----------



## retesz

Sziasztok, én is most akadtam bele ebbe a szóba, ha nem lóg ki nagyon jelentésben (pl. háborús övezetről van szó), talán nem túl merész a II. vh. idejéről ismert "védett ház" kifejezést használni. Persze nem biztos, hogy alkalmas, nyilván szövegkörnyezettől függ.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia retesz és üdv a fórumon!

Hát ez nagyon a szövegösszefüggéstől függ, de szerintem itt valószínűleg nem lesz jó. 
A védett ház a "semleges államok képviseleteinek védelme alatt álló zsidók részére 1944 novemberében lakóhelyül kijelölt ház." (Bővebben lásd pl. itt.)


----------



## Norfren

Miért ne lehetne "biztos ház"? Akár "biztosház"?  Ha egy új fogalom azt kívánja, nem kell félni újat alkotni ahelyett, hogy egy már foglalt kifejezésbe, szóba próbáljuk beszuszakollni.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Lehet, hogy késő vagy nem is jó az ötlet, de nincs olyan a konspirációs zsargonban, hogy *"fedett lakás"*? Keress rá a guglin, én találtam olyan kontextust, ami jónak tűnik.

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem lehet, hogy fölösleges másik szót keresni minden áron. Az angol sajátja, hogy mindenre szeret vmi új kifejezést találni, ezzel szemben magyarul a természetes hangzás fontosabb. 
Valakit elbújtatnak egy rejtekhelyen vagy egy titkos helyen - nekem ennél több nem kellene...


----------



## Ateesh6800

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem lehet, hogy fölösleges másik szót  keresni minden áron.



_Kivéve, _ha a *safe house* magyar megfelelője az operatív nyelvben tényleg a *fedett lakás* (" Megvárom, míg ideérnek a rendőrök, akik egy _fedett lakásba_ visznek."; " Az „F” lakás vagy _fedett lakás_ az állambiztonsággal együttműködő személy tulajdonában lévő *...*"). Én pl. nem másik szót keresek mindenáron, csak most eszembe jutott, hogy _létezik _egy ilyen _bevett_ magyar szakkifejezés. Én először próbálom megkeresni a szaknyelvi ekvivalenst, és csak utána, annak híján kreatívkodok.  

A *fedett lakás* amúgy nem teljesen ugyanaz, mint a *safe house*; a _fedett_ inkább az _under cover_ értelmében (operatíve) fedett, a *safe* meg inkább a _védettséget _hangsúlyozza (nem operatív, hanem életvédelmi célja van). De ettől még gondoltam, hogy hasznos lehet ezt a szálat is átgondolni.

QUOTE=Zsanna;11281657]Az angol sajátja, hogy mindenre szeret vmi új  kifejezést találni, ezzel szemben magyarul a természetes hangzás  fontosabb.[/QUOTE]

_With all due respect_, ez nem igaz.  A _safe house_ természetes hangzása kétségbevonhatatlan, a _fedett lakás_ nem új kifejezés... több évtizedes. (Ez a szópár itt most csak példa.) Az angolt többen beszélik és nagyobb területen, mint a magyart, ezért az _összeadódott szókincse nagyobb, _mint a magyaré -- de a mai magyar szókincs java nyelvújítás-korabeli szó, azaz _viszonylag új szó_. A természetes hangzás pedig szubjektív dolog. Az hangzik természetesnek, amit sokszor hallasz egyértelmű, értelmes szövegkörnyezetben.



Zsanna said:


> Valakit elbújtatnak egy rejtekhelyen vagy egy titkos helyen - nekem ennél több nem kellene...



A dolog annyival bonyolultabb, hogy a *safe house* kifejezés az angol nyelvterületen meglehetősen ismert, pontos tartalmú szakzsargon, amiből filmcím is lett, satöbbi, és a populáris kultúra egyik toposza. Ilyen esetben nem biztos, hogy elég olyan fordítást találni, ami nagyjából valami ilyesmit jelent és természetesen hangzik. Rejtekhelye pl. szerintem Rumcájsznak van az erdőben... 

*A.*


----------



## Norfren

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem lehet, hogy fölösleges másik szót keresni minden áron.



Hát nem is tudom. Kazinczyék annak idején pont ezt csinálták. Rengeteget alkottak, ebből rengeteg elhalt, de még mindig rengeteg maradt.


----------



## Zsanna

Sőt. Azért is tették, hogy lefordíthassanak új gondolatokat, információt (stb.)! De ne felejtsük el, hogy nyelvünk szókincse egy kicsit szegényebb volt akkor, mint ma. (Ez persze nem jelenti azt, hogy már nem kellenek új szavak egyáltalán.)

Minden esetre a fordításnál érdemes figyelembe venni, hogy a magyaros fordítás időnként lehet jobb, mint a precíz. (Ld. pl. Karinthy Micimackója, ami néha még fordításnak sem nevezhető, annyira eltávolodik az eredetitől, de azért jó, mert szerethető.)

Egyébként meg nem vitatkoznék, mert azt sem tudjuk, hogy igazából a szöveg maga mit kíván.

Csak megjegyezném még, hogy a _fedett lakás_ kifejezést egy (fordított) filmmel kapcsolatban láttam mindössze a keresőn (bár olyat hivatalos dokumentumokban is használnak, hogy_ fedett iroda_,_ fedett nyomozó_), de nekem (ha nem veszem figyelembe a lehetséges összecsengést) a fedett lakás nonszensznek hangzik, mivel azt sugallja, hogy nem a szabad ég alatt lehet benne élni. Még jó, hogy fedett!


----------



## Mihály

Egyetértek Zsannával, a fedett lakást ugyan szívesen használnám, de nem érzem mögötte a megszilárdult jelentést, hogy pont azt jelentené, amit a safe house. Inkább érthetetlennek tűnne szerintem a szövegben, nem sokaknak esne le, miért pont ezt a szót használta a fordító.
De azért köszönöm ezt a javaslatot is!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Mihály said:


> "... pont azt jelentené, amit a safe house..."



Nem is _pont_ azt jelenti, és végül mindenképp a kontextus dönt.  Ahogy annak idején fordítástanárommal megbeszéltük:

- De Tanár úr, akkor... most mi a helyes megoldás?
- Mit tudom én! Maga a fordító...



*A.*


----------



## Mihály

És milyen igaza volt!


----------

